# redone - various colored Singer Featherweight machines



## AngieM2

http://www.deskdave.com/Cornucopia.htm

This is the link I posted a good while ago.

This is where I learned of re-done Singer Featherweight Machines.

The link is the colors available to do on this site, but CJ's new baby seems to be coming from another place - 

Maybe she will put that link here, too, so you'll have more to drool over.

Angie


----------



## Terri in WV

That place is about 65 miles from me.

Those with the polka dots would drive me batty!


----------



## AngieM2

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-SILVER...380?pt=BI_Sewing_Machines&hash=item2a0f3cec84

You must take a look at this Silver one they did.
It is gorgous (or however it is spelled).


----------



## Ruby

I like the ruby red one, but not in this life time.


----------



## Katskitten

Excuse me BUT traditionally Featherweights only came in Black or White as far as I remember. I see the repainting of these machines as a ruination of a perfectly good machine. Those colored ones would drive me bonkers also.  My opinion would be


----------



## AngieM2

Sorry KK - 

I figure if one has to be redone to make it workable - why not make it pretty.

I like the dark royal purple and the dark blue, and the sky blue, and the teal, and the pale yellow
I've toyed with getting one done in the auto paint that changes colors depending on where you look at it. I'd love to see one that way.

But everyone to their own ways, I know I'd like to have even a decent condition regular machine that still works good. BUT, I do like these colored ones.


----------



## CJ

Mine is coming from here:
http://thefeatherweight221factory.com/1955Cabernet.aspx

Leo has a great reputation, along with Graham Forsdyke over in England... Graham is a purist and doesn't do paint, Leo is an engineer and a artist who does paint.

I am going to love my machine all the more for the glorious color. Because it's so beautiful, I will want to sew on it more often! If I were a collector, I would not want to paint the machines. If I were a sewer (I am) then I would want the machine restored to the best condition possible.

I'm seriously considering having my 201-2 completely restored and custom painted. It's in beautiful shaped and Jenny over at Sew Classic did a wonderful job refurbishing it... but I keep picturing it in a beautiful Oyster Pearl color, with silver decals instead of gold. But perhaps I'll have my DH do it, as I don't want to spend another $600 having it done.


----------



## ErinP

I could go either direction. 
If it's in good shape and can just take a shine, a nice black one would make me VERY happy. But, at the same time, one of the refinished ones in a beautiful metallic paintjob with good reproduction decals? 
Something in a nice dark red, like CJ's would be happily received too.


----------



## countrysunshine

I am with Erin on this. If I get hold of an excellent one I wouldn't touch it. But, if it has to be redone and I plan to sew with it this is something I wouldn't be a purist about.

My husband, on the other hand, would probably feel the opposite. He loves restoration work.

As much as I already have invested in sewing machines I don't see one of those "pretty" ones in my future but I am hopeful of finding the right deal on an acceptable black one.


ETA: This thread has me thinking....Maybe I need to change my standards in my search. There is no doubt my husband and I could restore one and he paints cars and tractors. Why couldn't he paint me a sewing machine? Oh....the wheels are turning. The man has amazing talents. I just have to turn them towards a project for ME!.....HeeHee...I really am not THAT greedy. It could be a bonding experience for us.


----------



## Katskitten

There is a bidder over on the Goodwill auction site who goes by the name "a*******1". He/she is going after many of the old Singers. This person has deep pockets and just took home 4 Featherweights last month. Two white and two black ones. Hopefully he's not involved in the violation of those as shown in the above site.

RESTORING a worn or damaged machine back to original condition is great, but considering the numbers of machines shown on the site, I'm suspecting they are not "restoring" the machines at all. They are taking perfectly good machines and destroying their heritage by painting them these gawd awful colors. 
RESTORATION by the definition of the word is returning an object back to its original condition. 
These machines are not restored ... they are violated.

To those who like the goofy colors why not go pick on a newer machine that has no historical value?

Joe


----------



## Shrarvrs88

I really like the colors, honestly. I don't see a problem with it, if you weren't gonna sell it...and you could get one to match your decor. I like it!


----------



## CJ

Because there isn't a newer machine to be had that is anything like a Featherweight. I am actually pushing my husband to build one to my specs. I would love to see an american made sewing machine... there aren't any.

As for painting the FW's, I just don't see a problem, sorry. We paint antique cars, furniture... we cut up vintage clothing and re-use it in quilts.. the joy is that we are recycling, and using tools from the past with pleasure. How many featherweights (or other models) are laying around in attics, forgotten and unloved, or worse, thrown away as useless old junk? I bet if those machines were restored to running condition and had a glorious coat of paint on them, the owners would treat them with more respect. Perhaps even with honor.

Painting them doesn't violate them in my opinion... it pays homage to them.


----------



## Ruby

Katskitten said:


> There is a bidder over on the Goodwill auction site who goes by the name "a*******1". He/she is going after many of the old Singers. This person has deep pockets and just took home 4 Featherweights last month. Two white and two black ones. Hopefully he's not involved in the violation of those as shown in the above site.
> 
> RESTORING a worn or damaged machine back to original condition is great, but considering the numbers of machines shown on the site, I'm suspecting they are not "restoring" the machines at all. They are taking perfectly good machines and destroying their heritage by painting them these gawd awful colors.
> RESTORATION by the definition of the word is returning an object back to its original condition.
> These machines are not restored ... they are violated.
> 
> To those who like the goofy colors why not go pick on a newer machine that has no historical value?
> 
> Joe


Come on Joe, why don't you tell us how you really feel. LOL! You must be a collector. But for us plain ole homemakers and sewist we do like them prettied up.


----------



## Katskitten

Well we did not start out intentionally collecting sewing machines but seem to have gathered a few here in the household. Until recently Joe ignored my sewing and the machines. Then all of a sudden something snapped and he has been cleaning them and refurbishing them to his ability. He seems to have developed a knack for fixing them. He is just sort of old fashioned in his feelings about making things as original as they were when they were first made.
CJ, 
I looked at where you are getting yours. I have to say the one they picture is kinda pretty in that dark color. I would love to have a Featherweight but currently cannot afford that price tag. 
Down the road a bit maybe. I have to commend the guy in that he is taking them apart and totally restoring them to working condition. The machines we do have get a workout here too and I am seriously considering the possibility of making it a complete business in the future.
Kats


----------



## westbrook

Why are these machines being painted?


because they are basket cases! no body will pay good money for a rusty, chipped paint, rubbed off decal!

so they are disassembled, sand blasted, and painted beautiful colors!

the innards are gone through, cleaned, parts replaced, and once the paint is dried and new decals adhered, the machine is once again assembled.

These machines are usually sold complete with accessories and a FW sewing machine case.

I have seen cases that were beautified inside with fabric that has print with colors that match the machine.

Now they can command upward of $700-1200 rather then $300.

No one wants to ruin these machines, and no one is doing this on purpose. Why colors and not black? it is hard to explain... this is not original paint and why not make them in colors? 

actually these machines came in black, white and celery which is white with a tint of green.

Can't afford a FW? look at the Singer 301 it is the big sister to the FW. The FW weighs 11 pounds and the 301 weighs 17 pounds. You can get one with a short bed or long bed... and if it is chipped and scratched.. have it painted!


----------



## westbrook

CJ said:


> I am actually pushing my husband to build one to my specs. I would love to see an american made sewing machine... there aren't any.



can he make one that uses a spool of thread instead of a bobbin? just putting my dimes worth in to the mix.


----------



## westbrook

Katskitten said:


> These machines are not restored ... they are violated.
> 
> To those who like the goofy colors why not go pick on a newer machine that has no historical value?
> 
> Joe


If I redo a 221 and paint it black, sell it, the new buyer may sell it as original and it really wouldn't be. they could command well over $1000 for one in 'cherry' condition. So they are painted.

It makes them unique, I assure you at a quilting seminar where we all bring our FW... no one walks off with a wine red one or a green one, or any other repainted one. Everyone knows it has been refurbished.

I currently have 29 sewing machines one is a FW and is in pretty good shape. Would I repaint it? no of course not, but if I ever found one in bad shape.... oh yes I sure would! I love the wine color!


----------



## Maura

Countrysunshine, you might end up with a green machine with yellow decals.


----------



## Maura

$1200 for a Featherweight with polka dots. Um, no.


----------



## countrysunshine

Maura, I had to think about what you meant. I finally realized when I said tractor you thought JD. That is one we do NOT have around here. We are pretty much "anti" JD. So, no worries about a sm that color!

Joe, there are different levels of restoration. There is restoration to original and to a safe working condition and many other levels. My husband has a friend that walks around at tractor shows picking apart what is not original about tractor restorations. But for my husband it is about why it was done that way. If it is a functional or safety improvement, he is all for it. I do understand your objections. I feel the same way about antique cars that are "chopped and dropped" to make hot rods. Why not buy a kit and save that classic?

But paint is mearly a cosmetic change. It is not PERMANENTLY altering the machine into something that can never be recovered from.

If I buy a machine I won't be putting the classic wiring on it. I am positive about that. My husband would upgrade it just like he has many things around here. So, it would already be "not original". 

As much as I object to how some things are adultrated (sp?), I still believe if someone pays the asking price they can do whatever they want with it.


----------



## CJ

My husband collects antique machine shop equipment... looks like total crap when he gets it, doesn't work, rusted out piles of metal junk and ruined wiring.

He completely strips these machines and builds them back to new. With paint of his choice, (or mine if I can get a say in it) and modern wiring. So what was ruined junk is once again a fully functional piece of equipment, in better than new shape, still doing the same job it was originally intended to do... and the history is still part of the machine. MY guess is that if the original owner could see it, he'd be very happy!

I just can't find anything at all wrong with that... in fact I think it's down right terrific


----------



## countrysunshine

CJ, I sometimes think we are living parallel lives. Okay, not really but the similarities get very amusing.

My husband takes great pride in restoring something to use. That doesn't mean original. Sometimes original was NOT built with safety in mind nor for current electrical systems. Or, the same materials just aren't available. Giving new life to someone elses discards is never a waste.


----------



## CJ

Twins separated at birth


----------



## westbrook

CJ,

does your husband have a web page with photos of the antique machines?
I know my husband would love to see photos of the restored machines and would appreciate them. He is an antique! <-- my husband!

He often buys used machines and they do have to be reworked, rewired, and cleaned up. I have to make a curtain for his latest buy. I would love for him to paint them! ROFL!!!! oh DH... that one should be pink! <wink>

w.


----------



## CJ

Not yet Westbrook, when we hit the road 7 years ago we sold everything, including all his equipment. When we bought this place 3 years ago, he started buying up antique machinery again, but has barely gotten started restoring it all.


----------



## kentuckyhippie

ok, I'm gonna make you all 'celery' green with envy. I bought a feather weight this summer at a garage sale for one dollar!!!! just needed cleaning and oiling. near perfect condition. I use it every day


----------



## AngieM2

That does make me happy for you and Yep, a bit green.
What a great find.

I'd like to find a good deal on one one day.
But - I'd love to have a colored one also.


----------



## westbrook

dang Ky Hippie --- I feel cheated... I paid $25.


----------



## CJ

Wow, both of you! Someday I'm going to run across one for a bargain like that! Hubby and I scoured places last year looking for one but didn't have any luck.


----------



## ErinP

kyhippie said:


> ok, I'm gonna make you all 'celery' green with envy. I bought a feather weight this summer at a garage sale for one dollar!!!! just needed cleaning and oiling. near perfect condition. I use it every day


:shocked:

I've gotten several of my excellent-condition antique Singers for a dollar (or less), but _never_ a Featherweight. For whatever reason, people in this area seem to know the value of those particular machines.


----------



## countrysunshine

Talked to my husband about this very thread today. He pretty much agreed with me. As a result of this thread and talking with him I am actively looking for any machine I can use as a "travel" machine. He says he will paint it any color I want. As much as I love my bells and whistles I could manage quite nicely with an older machine for most things and I think they are more substantial - read: "Will fly better."

My search is on, ladies. Mine will be painted a red. It is my favorite color. I can't wait.


----------



## AngieM2

I hope you find it soon. If you do facebook, you might want to post that you are looking for one - one of your friends may come across one in their travels.

Red will be a beautiful color.


----------



## Katskitten

countrysunshine said:


> Talked to my husband about this very thread today. He pretty much agreed with me. As a result of this thread and talking with him I am actively looking for any machine I can use as a "travel" machine. He says he will paint it any color I want. As much as I love my bells and whistles I could manage quite nicely with an older machine for most things and I think they are more substantial - read: "Will fly better."
> 
> My search is on, ladies. Mine will be painted a red. It is my favorite color. I can't wait.


Keep your eye on "ShopGoodwill.com" We just picked one up for under 300. Most of them are going for almost 450. 
I have wanted one of these for a very very lonnnng time.
It should be home sometime tomorrow or Tue.
Oh yes we are a bit green under the gills LOL. 
There are not many yard sales in this area and when there are they are organized into subdivisions having the sales all at once. The people seem to also know the value of these machines too.


----------



## AngieM2

KK congratulations on getting you a machine - I hope you'll post photos when it comes.

I had never been on that shopgoodwill site, and now looking at it I see this 

http://shopgoodwill.com/auctions/1922-Singer-Sewing-Machine-w-Wooden-Case-8910851.html

neat that this one is hand cranked.

Thanks for the website for checking out.


----------



## countrysunshine

Thanks for the advice. I have actually been watching Goodwill auctions for a couple of years now. I also check various Craigslist locations. That is how I got my DIL a machine for $25. Saw one like it on Goodwill go for $95. 

I would love a Featherweight but I think I can be happy with a Model 99. 

Angie, everyone of my FB friends already know about my SM addiction. You should have heard them when I bought the one for my DIL. As I often explain, fortunately I am married to a man that understands having the right tool for the job. He has more than one saw in his shop and sees nothing wrong with me having more than one sewing machine in mine!


----------



## CJ

Awesome and congratulations!
What about a 301? It's the big sister to the featherweight. My hubby has decided he wants one of those, LOL. AND they are a whole lot less expensive!


----------



## countrysunshine

Too big to travel with. I can find several of those. I definitely think those would look better red!

I have an aunt in Texas. I want to be able to take a machine when I go there or when we meet somewhere. I don't think I could successfully take the 301 as carry on.


----------



## CJ

Your 99 will be just as big, and definitely heavier, because not only is it an iron body (unless you find one of the rare cast aluminum ones) because it requires a base to sit in to sew.
Just a thought.


----------



## countrysunshine

Hmmm....I think the 301 is just past the airline's limits. No way on God's green earth am I ever checking a sewing machine. 

I have to recheck the dimensions on the 99. I thought it was small enough I could build a case and still have it fit. I think it only weighs about 22 lbs. But that is a lot if you are carrying it a long way. 

Right now I am too tired to think clearly. Will research more after I get some sleep....and maybe some more sewing.


----------



## CJ

Yes, 22lbs is pretty heavy to lug around. Good luck in your search!


----------



## countrysunshine

I admit the 301 really piques my interest since it is gear driven instead of belt driven. I do appreciate you suggesting it. I reserve the right to change my mind about my desires at any time. LOL...YOu wouldn't know anything about that? Would you, CJ?


----------



## CJ

Heck no, I'm as solid as a rock... NOT! LOL

The 301's come in a shortbed version (which is actually more common) that might be of a suitable size?


----------



## Katskitten

CJ said:


> Heck no, I'm as solid as a rock... NOT! LOL
> 
> The 301's come in a shortbed version (which is actually more common) that might be of a suitable size?


CJ
FYI the current bidder (a*****1) on the hand crank seems to have very deep pockets if he/she wants something bad enough.
There is a 301 shortbed on the Goddwill site right now.

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/Vintage-Singer-Sewing-Machine-301-w-Case-8907123.html
Maybe this might work for countrysunshine.


----------



## CJ

Which/what handcrake are you referring to?


----------



## ErinP

CJ said:


> Your 99 will be just as big, and definitely heavier, because not only is it an iron body (unless you find one of the rare cast aluminum ones) because it requires a base to sit in to sew.
> Just a thought.


99s are a "3/4" size machine. Bigger than a half-sized Featherweight, but smaller than a full sized machine. 
And yes, most of them are cast iron.

However, aluminum ones aren't _that_ rare. 
That's exactly what I have for my portable, going-to-class-machine. 

People don't always realize that's what they're selling though. I want to say serial numbers that start with a "Y" are always aluminum, but I would have to double check that one...


----------



## Katskitten

CJ said:


> Which/what handcrake are you referring to?


OOOPS My bad.

The one Angie put the link into. We have been watching that one too just to see how high they go. It is interesting to see just how much some of these machines sell for. Give us an idea of the basic value we have in some of the machines that we do have.


----------



## westbrook

301 specs

http://singer301.com/technical/default.html


the long bed and short bed are the same size when bed is folded up for travel. 

and let me point out... the fw is a different case then the 301. If you had a case built for the 301 like the 221, it could travel in a plane. The difference in weight is 5 pounds.

I prefer the long bed.. I have a cover I place over it for transport and to keep the paint from chipping off from resting against the head. This cover slips over the extension and I also use it as an ironing board.


----------



## countrysunshine

Thank you! I am actually actively watching a couple on eBay and searching various craigslists. I saw one that was put into a rolling carryon on end and thought, "Duh!" Would work perfectly. I kept thinking I would prefer a long bed.

I know it is kind of childish but I prefer one with less than pristine finish because it will be easier to get my husband to "update" it for me! If the finish is too good I won't be able to let myself change it.

Thanks for the ironing board idea. Great idea!

I am super excited about all this.


----------



## westbrook

look at travel irons or folding irons. I saw one being sold on ebay as a 'featherweight' iron for $54....no! 

i know this is now ended

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Tra...006?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43ab1fe8e6

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Air-Lit...289?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45fea28961

way too much money but the style
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Sin...991?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27c056c6bf

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Abbott-Fold...334?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d30d9278e

you just have to look and you will find the style you like for the right price.


----------



## countrysunshine

Well, aren't those just as cool as a summer rain! I have never seen anything like that before. More and more shopping to be done! At least the chances are good it is American made.


----------



## CJ

My hubby won a 301 (longbed) on EBay last night for $113, it looked like it was in decent shape. He wanted it because it was the only 301 (versus the 301A) that he could find, since there weren't as many of those made. Later he confessed to bidding on 4 of them... I'll kill him if he gets the winning bid on all of them! LOL


----------



## countrysunshine

CJ said:


> My hubby won a 301 (longbed) on EBay last night for $113, it looked like it was in decent shape. He wanted it because it was the only 301 (versus the 301A) that he could find, since there weren't as many of those made. Later he confessed to bidding on 4 of them... I'll kill him if he gets the winning bid on all of them! LOL


LOL....well, he was bidding against me. If he wins another let me know which one. I may be interested. I decided $150 with shipping was my limit for that machine. But I was still second guessing myself about that with 20 seconds to go.


----------



## CJ

Oh no! I'm so sorry! If I'd known that, I'd have made him stop. He put in a max bid of $120, with the 32 shipping, that was his thought as well, so he went $2 over.


----------



## countrysunshine

Don't be sorry. It is fine. I will get one eventually. Just found it funny. I also was just checking and I think he is probably outbid on at least two machines. I am "watching" a few myself.

One I am interested in ends today but I will be in bed then.


----------



## CJ

He wants to find a longbed black one... although I don't care, I'm going to make him paint these eventually!


----------



## ErinP

> One I am interested in ends today but I will be in bed then.


Snipe!!
http://www.auctionstealer.com/home.cfm

I've used the one above for years... 
You put in your max. bid, just like at eBay, except it doesn't enter it on eBay til the last minute. (seconds) That way you're not running up the bid before you need to.


----------



## westbrook

scratching head... where do I begin...

Singer 221 also called a Featherweight... accessories are expensive. If you want to get the feet cheaper... purchase short shank accessories. If you are looking for a box and feet... buy the box/parts for the Singer model 99. Of course having the 301 box is what you want to make everything original, but the feet are the same.

The Singer 301 uses Singer Slant feet. If it says for the 401, 403, 500, 503, or the 600 and 700 series.. they will fit the 301. zipper foot, ruffller, binder, and etc. Remember this is a straight stitch machine only.

The bobbin and bobbin case is the same for the 301 as is for the 221.

If you don't like the button foot pedal... you can find clam shell already set up or purchase a clam shell and cord and wire it yourself. 

Black Long beds are more rare. 

and if you need help with your 301 or just want to come talk about it, come join us at http://groups.yahoo.com/group/singerslantsewing

congratulations on your new 301 and the possible other 3


----------



## CJ

Er... it's two now. LOL and thanks! I think!


----------



## countrysunshine

CJ said:


> Er... it's two now. LOL and thanks! I think!


CJ, did he buy the one that ended about noon your time today? I actually made it out of bed and was sitting in front of the computer trying to bid on that when I lost my connection!

Just tell him to let me know so I don't run his bids up!


----------



## CJ

I'm not sure which one it was... the final cost (not including shipping) was $99 if that helps. Don't worry about it, he's done bidding! I think two machines are plenty! He put a max bid of $120 in on both of those machines, and no one outbid him. Let's hope that doesn't happen on the 3rd one, LOL


----------



## countrysunshine

I figured out last night who he was and I think he has been outbid already on those. I didn't check to see who was bidding today but that was the same machine. Glad I didn't run it up on him.


Okay, I am now the only bidder on a machine that ends on Wednesday. Tell Jim to keep his hands off! Just kidding. If he wants it I will graciously concede.


----------



## westbrook

let the bidding wars....continue!


----------



## countrysunshine

Well, so far I am only costing him more money! I don't want to do that. If he is going to outbid me anyway I might as well let him have it at a lower price.


----------



## CJ

He's done bidding, honest! No more! I hope you win a terrific one!


----------



## Colorado

I have a little Singer of some kind but not feather weight one I guess. I do not think it looks like those picture and know does not have that piece out from the needle left side. Put out in the shed as I could not get the tension to hold when I turned the wheel. I doubt worth fixing. I guess I should look to see if any ID on it. Should be?


----------



## countrysunshine

Well, CJ, now that Jim quit bidding I won an auction on eBay. LOL....Just kidding. I did win. I can't wait to see it. My husband is excited, too.

BTW, I wanted to tell you/Jim that there is a black long bed on eBay. I think it will end on Friday or Saturday.


----------



## countrysunshine

Colorado, even if it doesn't have the model stamped on the tag, it should have the serial number. With the serial number you can find out the model.


----------



## CJ

SWEET!!!!! I can't wait to see it! A mocha 301 longbed?


----------



## Colorado

I am thinking of going to shed and digging it out. Never did try to oil it to see it that would help. Thanks and I will see if can find it and a numbet on it. I have to move stuff to get to it.


----------



## countrysunshine

Yes, CJ, It is a longbed in the mocha color. My husband plans to paint it for me. I admit I now want a black one. Short bed is fine. I don't want to paint it. 

Right now I am just thrilled to have one of my own.


----------



## CJ

Oooh, what color are you going to paint yours? And when will it arrive? I think Jim's first one should show up Saturday!

He's gone absolutely nuts. These machines are literally all he's talked about for the last week. I've never seen him this enamored with ANYTHING!

I also like the looks of the black ones, but I can't sew on them, my eyes are just too bad. I'm going to have Jim paint my 201 one of these days. 

I'd be okay with a shortbed if the machine sits in a well, but not if I were sewing on a surface.


----------



## AngieM2

CJ - when Jim gets this figured out is he going to sell them? 
This might be a way for me to figure out how to have one 
(but new car payments has damaged my discretionary $$ for the next while  )


----------



## countrysunshine

CJ, probably red or a cobalt blue. Red is my favorite color but I have developed a fondness for blues lately. Mike and I were just talking about painting it because aluminum requires pretreatment to paint properly.

I have a lot of problems with my vision and with light sensitivity. I haven't ever sewn on a black machine. I wil have to see how that might work. I have a cabinet that I could put a short bed in. It might need modified slightly but I think it would work.

I am very excited, myself. I work 6 of the next 7 days. I am hopeful it will be here by the time I have a day off work.


----------



## Katskitten

Colorado said:


> I have a little Singer of some kind but not feather weight one I guess. I do not think it looks like those picture and know does not have that piece out from the needle left side. Put out in the shed as I could not get the tension to hold when I turned the wheel. I doubt worth fixing. I guess I should look to see if any ID on it. Should be?





Colorado said:


> I am thinking of going to shed and digging it out. Never did try to oil it to see it that would help. Thanks and I will see if can find it and a numbet on it. I have to move stuff to get to it.


Colorarado,

If your Singer is an old one and is in any kind of condition it is worth repairing. You just cannot buy machines out of metal and substance now adays.
If it is a 221 Featherweight, there is more than one source for parts and restoration services. And from the prices I've seen the unrestored examples go for, restoring or refurbishing them is well worth the money.

Here is a couple things to cogitate on:
When was the machine last cleaned? I have acquired a bunch of sewing machines recently. With the lint, thread, fabric residue that I've pulled out of them I could start a quilt.

The Featherweight I got for my wife was locked up when it got here. I had to removed the entire bobbin carrier assembly and disassemble it to remove a piece of thread that had gotten in there and locked it up solid.

A 66 Treadle I just picked up Tuesday would not hold a stitch no matter what we did. A close look at the bobbin carrier showed the tension screw was loose. Tightening that put us on the way to getting it to sew again.
This machine had been electrified but now the motor is gone and all the wiring is really trashed. I'm going to restore it back to a treadle machine.

Most of my machines have been filthy inside, but not dry. Only one of them, a Franklin Treadle from around 1911 is dry. And filthy as well.

Dig out that old Singer and if you can't find the model number and want some help, post a couple good focused pictures of it and we can ID it.

Joe


----------



## CJ

Angie, yes... Jim is considering restoring them and selling them as a hobby. First he needs to get his hands on a few (on their way!) and see if he thinks it's feasible, and tear one or two apart.

CS, I can't wait to see yours painted, but more, I can't wait to hear how you like sewing on it!


----------

